# German Blue Ram breeding question



## archie (Jan 29, 2013)

Just bought a pair of German Blue Ram today. Thinking to breed them at 20 gallon tank. Can I mix them with my pleco(6"), neon tetra(6) and apple snails(5). Need some suggestions please.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

sure, but the only problem you might have is your 6" pleco which will cause water quality issue. Remove that and your setup is prefectly fine breeding your pair of blue rams.


----------



## archie (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks Charles for the response. What kind of food should I feed them. Do I need to monitor the temperature and softness of the water. I heard is better to keep them in group 6 or more. You have any idea where I can get them. I paid a little bit too much at Island Pet. Do have a store that I can check out.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to have them. Sold out at the moment. But will have them again in a week or so. Soft water is better. Microworm is best for babies.


----------

